# abs bumper repairs



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

A large split has developed in my rear bumper, which might or might be as a result of reversing into a pole ( or perhaps an Hungarian) .. anyway the bumper needs mending or replacing.

New price from importer inc carriage £375 .... insurance excess £350!!

So, the bumper is split but no bits missing ... how can I repair it? Can it be 'welded' using a hot air gun, or is fibre glass best or what?

All help gratefully appreciated ... as it is on this website ... what a nightmare!! disable BBCode in this post .... what are BBCodes?... addons?? and as for emoticons ... how silly


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

olive said:


> A large split has developed in my rear bumper, which might or might be as a result of reversing into a pole ( or perhaps an Hungarian) .. anyway the bumper needs mending or replacing.
> 
> New price from importer inc carriage £375 .... insurance excess £350!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can fibreglass it from the back but there are specialist mobile repairers about that can do an invisible repair .

Check yellow pages, dent repairs, chipsaway etc

Regards

Peter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi olive

ABS is not an easy material to repair permanently, best advice is to let one of the bumper repair specialists give you a price.

For some guidance if you want to try yourself look <<HERE>>

Fibreglass on the back will appear to work at first but will not adhere properly and will fall off with any vibration, probably within a month or two.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Could you obtain a piece of ABS sheet ( If you live near Chesterfield I have a piece) and glue it to the reverse side with ABS cement?


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Olive 
We use a good product a work for ABS. Tangit ABS cement made by Henkel. 
It will build up to a good thickness with a few brush coats, and when hard is as strong, if not stronger than the original material. 
If you could tape / clamp the outside tightly together, and "V" the back of the crack so the cement is not just on the surface but "in" the thickness as well you should get away with it. 

Regards 
Mark.


----------

